# Tips on duck hunting small pond



## Barracuda (Dec 31, 2008)

New to duck hunting and need some pointers on hunting a pond that is less than an acre big.  We have seen an increase in the number of ducks flying in/out this year and thought we would give it a shot.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fatduckboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Late in the season very little calling and few decoys


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 31, 2008)

are the ducks flying in in the morning or at dark? Do you know where the ducks land? If so, get where they will be landing. If you have them, throw out 6-12 decoys for a little confidence and since you're new to it, I wouldnt recommend trying to call


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 31, 2008)

I hunt some farm ponds that are less than an acre.  GSUJake has posted up some good advice for you.

Also, stay concealed until you are ready to shoot.  Use the wind to your advantage when you set up.   I use very few decoys.  If I'm hunting by myself, I usually put 3 or so decoys at each end of the pond and leave the middle open for the ducks to land.  I then set up where I can shoot the middle.

Be ready for passing shots.  You'll most likely get buzzed by some woodies that aren't looking to land on your pond, but if you're alert, you can take a passing shot as they pass overhead.


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 31, 2008)

You shouldnt need too many decoys, just put them where you can block off the ducks from landing past you and pay attention to the wind if there is any and that will help you put then right in your lap


----------



## clent586 (Dec 31, 2008)

psssssssssst.....wind to your back or left/right, not in face.


----------



## wingding (Dec 31, 2008)

go the morning before the hunt and scout it. find the X and set up on it with the wind at your back if possible. duck hunting is 90% scout and 10% hunt. good luck to ya, post your results


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 31, 2008)

If its woody's just show up where they want to be. Never had any luck with decoys for the wood ducks..although I've heard of folks using them. Kill most of mine by just staying hidden until go time. Check out some calling tips for wood ducks on youtube or something if you're wanting to call them.


----------



## Barracuda (Dec 31, 2008)

I am familiar w/ the pond because it's close to my favorite deer hunting stand.  On two consecutive mornings just before Christmas, approx. 40-60 ducks flew out of the pond just after first light.  Both times, they flew the same way.  Would it be a mistake to assume they will fly the same way in the morning if they're in the pond?


----------



## clent586 (Dec 31, 2008)

Be careful shooting it......and don't shoot it much or you will not have them 40-60 ducks long. I would find out where they are going and try to gain access there!


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 31, 2008)

If they are flying OFF the pond, then you've found a roost.  Hunt it in the afternoon as they are coming into it.

Ducks can do one thing today, the same thing the next, and then be gone all together the 3rd day.  So never assume anything with a duck.

But, if I had seen them heading out of a roost the same direction for 2 days, I would set up in that flight path.  Most likely they are heading to feed.  Try to find out where that is and set up there if you can for the morning hunt. 

Don't know the terrain, but it may be hard to approach the pond if the birds are sitting on it.


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 31, 2008)

clent586 said:


> Be careful shooting it......and don't shoot it much or you will not have them 40-60 ducks long. I would find out where they are going and try to gain access there!



Best key point for a small spot!!


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 31, 2008)

shooting in the evening can be ify. Most wood ducks come in after sundown. You can't shoot them after sundown. I mean, you can, it's just not legal


----------

